# Lfts 11/2



## Minibouncer (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm an idiot. I was out in the tree at 5:30 waiting for the sun to come up. It was raining hard in Lawton and I checked the sunrise time... 8:16??!! I was strapped in 3 hours early!!! Needless to say I am taking a nap and throwing my clothes in the dryer and perhaps doing an afternoon sit instead. Chalk me up for the dumbass award today. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Calm and mid 30's in Arenac county. Not raining yet...saw good buck activity last night so I'm hoping for better activity this morning!! Haven't really seen any chasing yet but some cruising for sure. Good luck all!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pavy31 (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck everyone , gonna hit the woods this afternoon here in the Soo!! Gotta take boy to Bday party shopping first. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

LOL Mini! I've won plenty of those awards. All set up in Mecosta. Near a bedding area about a quarter mile from standing corn. This has been a good rut stand so we'll see. Deer movement was really slow last night but I did see a decent buck. Didn't get a good look at him but saw enough that I'd like to see him again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Settled in. National forest in Manistee County. Clearing up.


----------



## me223656 (Dec 20, 2009)

Didnt set alarm. Got out here real late this morning. 8:00 and settled down. Trying to see my first deer of the season. Horrible year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Just gave a big spike a pass at 15 yards here in Monroe... good luck everyone...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bowhunt4life86 (May 5, 2012)

Soggy here in Ottawa county. But I already have 4 does milling around about 60 yards from the stand. Maybe a big boy will come check em out soon.


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Just shot a nice buck!!! 15 yard shot dead at 40. Pictures as soon as I get down!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Kinda gusty here in fowlerville. Wish they would cut all this damn corn on the surrounding fields. Hasnt been hardly any activity inside the woods and I have no access to fields.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Skibum said:


> LOL Mini! I've won plenty of those awards. All set up in Mecosta. Near a bedding area about a quarter mile from standing corn. This has been a good rut stand so we'll see. Deer movement was really slow last night but I did see a decent buck. Didn't get a good look at him but saw enough that I'd like to see him again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where you at in Mecosta county?


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

God job rut! Sitting here drinking coffee and watching mickey with my boy. Good luck to you guys out this am. Ill be out for an evening sit tonite.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Doe,.3 yearlings and a fawn just cruised thru 45 yds in the woods. I can hear turkeys so I'm sure they'll be here soon. Congrats to ya ruthunter.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Knew I should of got another turkey tag as the stand I'm in is one of their favorite roost... 30 or so just flew down


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ruthunter said:


> Just shot a nice buck!!! 15 yard shot dead at 40. Pictures as soon as I get down!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Congrats!!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scots162 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats. 5 deer but no bone yet

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

tjfishinboy said:


> Kinda gusty here in fowlerville. Wish they would cut all this damn corn on the surrounding fields. Hasnt been hardly any activity inside the woods and I have no access to fields.


Where you hunting in Fowlerville?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

I was in my stand at 625 rained until 730 in Howell. Looking for the 6pt that's on my can from Tue and wed. Each day he was there around 11.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

kingfishcam said:


> Where you hunting in Fowlerville?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Owosso just south of allen


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Steve said:


> Settled in. National forest in Manistee County. Clearing up.


My dad has a place in a campground association right next to there. He is always on me about coming up and hunting there but never have yet. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Good luck gentleman, I'm heading my property in southeast Ohio....lots of deer running around this morning.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

tjfishinboy said:


> Owosso just south of allen


Yep. Lots of corn still up that way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

It's raining even harder now in Washtenaw County. The hour by hour forecast earlier said it should have stopped by now or at least a low percentage. Louder then heck in this pop up ground blind with the rain. Also the McDonalds sausage burrito from this morning went right through me. No deer yet. My luck has to change!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN (Dec 26, 2007)

My uncle hunts just north of Allen off owsso good area big deer!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Just got on stand but better late than never. My bro shot s buck last night so we celebrated a little late.  The rain stopped just before I walked out, that must be a good sign. Good luck fellas!

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rbrennan26 (Jul 23, 2004)

Nothing but squirrels so far in Livingston county. C'mon deer!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Turkeys here in ionia co. No deer yet, hunting the fams farm today, should pick up hopefully since I am the only person hunting it and only the third time this year.


----------



## uppower (Aug 16, 2010)

Last winter must have done some serious damage to the herd in the northern eup. Haven't seen any deer this year. Working on a skunk streak of 12.....


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just had one of the most ridiculous 3pts come into my decoy and spend 20 minutes standing next to it...no joke, 20 minutes, just hanging out...he had an 8" spike still covered in velvet on the right and a nice beam just inside the ear with one tiny point on the left...no brows either, how strange...I thought about taking him because I really don't want those genetics to spread but then I realized that I still have a National Wildlife Refuge hunt and a trip up north to family property for the gun opener...that scrub better not show his face in December if I still have tags, lol!


----------



## me223656 (Dec 20, 2009)

Didnt set alarm. Got out here real late this morning. 8:00 and settled down. Trying to see my first deer of the season. Horrible year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

The rain finallly gave me a break in Manistee this morning. Sat in 4 hours of rain yesterday evening, after sitting out the morning hunt. Saw a doe with 2 little ones last night. Scrubby buck kept running them off. Two does and two lil ones came in this morning. One of the does developed a bad leak! Gonna do some tracking in an hour or so.


----------



## REEDRELLIK (Oct 2, 2007)

2 bucks so far. 
Hope this rain quits soon!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

here he is!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice job Rut!

Blood near arrow looks good!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Good job Rut!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mirth1 (Apr 16, 2002)

Kalkaska has rain and possble snow mix. Good temp though I wish this roaming bear would just den up so I'd stop being jumpy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

tjfishinboy said:


> Kinda gusty here in fowlerville. Wish they would cut all this damn corn on the surrounding fields. Hasnt been hardly any activity inside the woods and I have no access to fields.


thats my situation. Not many deer in the woods with 100's of acres of corn.


----------



## Jason8382 (Oct 8, 2010)

Had 2 8 points come in at 845, missed. Not feeling to good about myself now


Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Nice job rut. I cant see pics on my phone for crap anymore. 

Had a spike come through doggin a small doe around 820. Called him off of her with a few grunts. Came inside of 40yards and wandered off. Thats it for me so far. Plan on sitting till noon.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## John Ingersoll (Apr 16, 2010)

Ruthunter said:


> View attachment 49181
> here he is!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Nice shot congrats


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

bioactive said:


> May be a yearling cryptorchid buck, i.e. low testosterone due to undescended testes. They typically do not have tarsal staining, do not shed velvet, and do not participate in breeding. This is the unusual case where poor antler development can be due to a genetic defect, but it is one that the buck will probably not pass on. Your buck may be unilaterally cryptorchid since it has developed a hard antler on one side. In that case, he may still be capable of breeding, and you have a freakishly rare possibility that you may actually be able to see a genetic defect in a yearling whitetail. But he also could have ripped one off on a fence  .
> 
> Because these bucks may not shed their antlers they can develop really interesting antler deformities as they age. They are called "cactus" bucks for obvious reasons.
> 
> If you would like to see something like this when you go hunting, well then, "Let him go so he can grow."


He definitely didn't look anything like that, that's for sure lol! I thought it was velvet but maybe it wasn't, it was tenfold darker than his normal beam...definitely an abnormality tho, just strange looking...

The weird part, he had some serious tarsal sustaining going on...


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

After getting rained on, dropping my quiver on the walk in, wasn't that far back thank god, and completely whiffing on a doe at 30 yards. I put down my very first buck. Couldn't be happier other than the drag out. Perfect double lung heart at 15 yards. Still can't believe he made it 150 yards after seeing the holes through the lungs and a heart practically cut in half.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like I missed out one a good morning. I saw a 10 chasing a doe last night. I'll be out later.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

Pics when you can guys. Skibum, hows the blood look?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Still raining here. Waiting for that 12:35 moon overhead 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I've seen 6 wood ducks so far for every deer. Should a brought the shotgun.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

where you at in Mecosta skibum?


----------



## Minibouncer (Aug 4, 2010)

In the stand right now. Trying for a 12-3pm hunt. Have to make it back to watch the MSU U of M game by 330. Never sat mid day like this but we'll give it a chance 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

farmlegend said:


> I've seen 6 wood ducks so far for every deer. Should a brought the shotgun.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Must be all the habitat work paying off.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jdub (Feb 27, 2007)

Let the wife sleep in, midday sit 11-2. Walked in on a shooter 60 yards from my stand just before 11am. Nothing since.


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Just got off work. Jumpin in the shower then I'm off for my first sit in November! Mostly cloudy but the sun is tryin to pop out. NW Wind I'm happy! Delta co. Would love to post a pic tonight.


----------



## Minibouncer (Aug 4, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Minibouncer said:


> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


SELFIE! Lol


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

Got to a different property for the night hunt and would you know a dandy buck bedded up with a doe 15 yards from the stand. High tailed it off before I got an arrow knocked. Should be a good night!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Here she is.


----------



## catfishhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Man I'm ready for tonight sit. Buck hit a scrape last night and it looks like he did it with a dozer 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

tjfishinboy said:


> Kinda gusty here in fowlerville. Wish they would cut all this damn corn on the surrounding fields. Hasnt been hardly any activity inside the woods and I have no access to fields.


hey tj. you still hunting dads property? didnt know if he still had it or not. i just bought 60 acres around the corner from it on allen and hogback. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

The first 3 days of my 22 day vacation have been spent waiting on the weather to cooperate!


----------



## Bvisser (Feb 5, 2011)

This is my last sit of early archery 2013. Leaving for a work trip next weekend. It's gotta happen tonight!!! Feels good so far. All strapped in and Muzzy is ready to fly.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

Back in my popup in Genesee county, still haven't seen a deer out of those spot since the EAS. Trail came had 0 pictures in 5 days, a out to give it up.


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice shooting Horseshoe!!


----------



## Mirth1 (Apr 16, 2002)

In Bel Aire right now. Perfect 41 and slight breeze. Bring on the chase. I'm bored. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

Waiting on word from skibum and his buck. Did I miss an update and need to go reread posts?


----------



## Fisk2002 (Feb 21, 2012)

Recovered this guy this morning. Shot him last night but had to back out after bumping him.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Pumpkinhead said:


> Pics when you can guys. Skibum, hows the blood look?


Not a single drop. Found my arrow snapped off at the insert and no blood on it either. Looked hard but there is no doubt in my mind it is not a dead deer.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Fisk2002 said:


> Recovered this guy this morning. Shot him last night but had to back out after bumping him.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Great job! Really good buck.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

At it again in Huron county. Got my buddies son with me today. He got his first buck last year hunting with me, hopefully well get a couple more this time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> where you at in Mecosta skibum?


Near Morley.


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

Skibum, sounds exactly wat happened to me 3 yrs ago. Snapped my arrow off at insert, 30 minutes later my bro in law saw him. Had licked wound clean and was running does.


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

Fisk2002 said:


> Recovered this guy this morning. Shot him last night but had to back out after bumping him.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Awesome buck. Congrats


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Back in the stand where I shot my buck earlier this week, wind is perfect. Seen a nice 8 run across the cut bean field while walking out to the stand. Let's hope he circle back through the thick. Good luck everyone!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## geobum (Dec 19, 2010)

between the rain, chainsaw guy, and duck hunters i swear a deer could sneak right up on me and i wouldnt know


----------



## Bvisser (Feb 5, 2011)

Just passed on a doe that smelled my ladder. Couldn't get a good shot and didn't wanna shoot straight down. :/ her and another doe were chased in by a little buck!


----------



## country350 (Jul 8, 2008)

Settled in my pop up blind here in Lake City. Nice afternoon for a sit except for the swirling winds! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jason8382 (Oct 8, 2010)

Back in stand, hopefully those bucks show back up tonight. Got a few rain drops coming down over here


Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

Sitting here on a trying to figure why I bought this climber! First time out with it and I am ready to get rid of it! Too loud for me. I thought i had it down after practicing a bunch but apparently not. Hopefully I didn't scare away ALL the deer in Muskegon County......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SDK73 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sitting here in Jackson slight sprinkle of rain, with my good luck charm, my daughter, hoping to see something! Good luck fellas! Shoot straight! Who's doing what, rattle, grunt, what working for ya'll?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

iceassasin said:


> Sitting here on a trying to figure why I bought this climber! First time out with it and I am ready to get rid of it! Too loud for me. I thought i had it down after practicing a bunch but apparently not. Hopefully I didn't scare away ALL the deer in Muskegon County......
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Take your time going up, don't rush! Mine is the same way can be noisy but you will figure it out takes time getting the hang of using a climber.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Rainiest archery season ever.......

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

2 does feeding and small 8 cruising. They're moving early finally for me


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

geobum said:


> between the rain, chainsaw guy, and duck hunters i swear a deer could sneak right up on me and i wouldnt know


I had a chainsaw guy too I think he is finally done? Grunted in a small 8 this am back in a defferent stand tonight 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jason8382 (Oct 8, 2010)

Light rattling has been working for me in Wayne county





Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

Been in stand here in Montcalm county for about a hour....and just on time it starts raining yay!!!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Saw a large group of does this morning. Never offered a shot. Hopefully tonight


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Skibum said:


> Near Morley.


I know that area good. what road?


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Jumped one off the neighbors on the way out. No movement yet. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

iceassasin said:


> Sitting here on a trying to figure why I bought this climber! First time out with it and I am ready to get rid of it! Too loud for me. I thought i had it down after practicing a bunch but apparently not. Hopefully I didn't scare away ALL the deer in Muskegon County......
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It can be your best friend. You can practically hunt any woods. And it doesn't get stolen. I had a cheap one and hated it. The summit I have now is awesome. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Pumpkinhead said:


> Skibum, sounds exactly wat happened to me 3 yrs ago. Snapped my arrow off at insert, 30 minutes later my bro in law saw him. Had licked wound clean and was running does.


I am not on a roll with my shooting. Missed a buck Wednesday and hit shoulder today. I need to be better than that. No excuses.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a bb hanging with me. 1st deer I've seen in a few sits here in Barry co. I hope they move tonite during shooting lite !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I'm kinda bummed out...the only wind I can't hunt in is NE and guess what...

I guess I'll just kick back and watch the game...

It could be straight north or straight east and I'd be good to go, but nope! Oh well, I'll probably pull an all day sit tomorrow or close to it


----------



## trail11591 (Sep 1, 2010)

Deer are on the move in berrien co walked up on an 8 and a 4 on my way in then my dad texts me he already saw 4 small bucks after 1 doe then he send a pic of a really nice 3 year old 8 then a small 8 comes dogging two does by me it's on in berrien co!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> I know that area good. what road?


North of Jefferson not too far from Haymarsh.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I saw a doe chasing a buck?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Good luck y'all... my giant freezer took a big steaming dump so Im dealing with that tonite...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Had a doe at 50 yards when I got to stand 20 min ago. I thing I managed to get in with out spooking her. She must have bedded down. Got to stand a little late. Halloween party got cancelled so I'm in a tree instead. Good trade off I think.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

In a new spot in my climber. Let's see what's happening over here

Sent from my Triumph using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

Skibum said:


> I am not on a roll with my shooting. Missed a buck Wednesday and hit shoulder today. I need to be better than that. No excuses.


Look how many youve taken. Your a good shot and you know it. Next one is in trouble


----------



## John Ingersoll (Apr 16, 2010)

Emmet county 37 and light snow. Turkeys moving in woods


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

stickem said:


> Been in stand here in Montcalm county for about a hour....and just on time it starts raining yay!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Been fortunate here in Ogemaw. Rain has stayed south for the most part. Good luck Stickem.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

In my Lake Co two man tree stand with my 8 year old grandson and his crossbow. We've passed on a 3 point and the small doe he was chasing (the buck not my grandson) looking for something just a tad bigger!


----------

